# Just had FET#3 & i dont like my chances



## bec26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've just had FET#3 and if this doesnt work (do not like my chances at success) then there will be no FET#4 this year due to financial reasons.
My clinic do day 2 transfers and with a frozen cycle they thaw out the embies the afternoon before transfer giving them time to 'catch up' (i guess a day 3 transfer).

At transfer they told me i had 1x3 cell & 1x4 cell for transfer - normally my embies are between 4-7 cells at transfer (all BFN) My friend just recently got pregnant from a 4 cell but i still cannot think it can happen with me. Please can anyone give me your success stories...

Thank you so much


----------



## bec26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Please.....ANYONE??


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Bec,

Try and remain positive.

Unfortunately, i have had one round of IVF and it was sadly a BFN.  However, if you are having day 2 transfers it sounds like your embies are dividing up to the right number of cells.  You just need to relax now and send lots of good vibes to your uterus to ensure that they take well.

Sending you lots of    !!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Bec,

I had a 2 day transfer with my first f.e.t. and was told that my embryos were 49 hours old and both 4 cell. When I compared myself to others, I thought that 4 cell seemed awfully small and didn't really rate my chances, but it worked ! One of them snuggled in and I am now 13 1/2 weeks pregnant, so I hope it gives you a little bit of reassurance.

love
Shazi x


----------



## bec26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for your well wishes  .

I asked an embyrologised (sp?) whether my embies were 3 or 2 days old (considering that they thawed them out the day before transfer) and he said that it makes them 3 days old!.

Im currently 8dp3dt and most of yesterday, i had AF cramps and were quite sharp at some points. Its not unusual for me to start cramping this soon before AF but normally i dont cramp as 'heavy' as i was cramping this soon.

Today i've hardly had any AF cramps (maybe 1 or 2 sharp ones) but NOTHING!.

I do know that AF is on her way because if i were successful this cycle - would'nt i have experienced cramps before 10dp..
And my cramps are defintely AF.

Thanks


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

They could be implantation pains. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Bec,

My BFP came from embryos which had been frozen and thawed twice!!  

I had awful AF cramps 9dpt and honestly thought it was over again.  DH convinced me to do a HPT 10dpt as the stress was driving me nuts and we were were stunned to get a BFP.  

The test kept getting darker everyday, but I didn't believe it was true until it was confirmed by the hospital on the official test day.

Please stay positive, these wee frosties are tough, and I sincerely hope that was implantation cramps you were feeling!!   

Take care, E X


----------



## bec26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Im 12dp today and the pains have came back again (a little sharper) but its defintely AF.
I took a PG test yesterday (11dp) and it was a BFN - not even a hint of a 2nd line!.
My temp has been dropping for the last few days so thats another fact that AF is coming. 

It was stupid of me to even think that FET#3 could have been the "one"


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

sorry to but in bec26 i just wanted to say i hope that you have tested too early i too am suffering from low stomach pains and was very bad yesterday but seem to have gone today so far, i have got 10 days till test day, i know this is hard but please stay strong it can change and after reading alot on this site it does change my thoughts are with you  

em xx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Bec,

I am sorry you are convinced that a.f. is on it's way.
I will keep my fingers crossed that you have tested too early and 
that there is still a chance for you .
Good luck

love
Shazi x


----------



## bec26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys

Unfortuantly its a BFN for me again      

FET#4 wont be happening anytime soon due to financial reasons.

Take care


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Bec,

I am so sorry  to hear your news!  

sending you a bif 

LMG
xxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry,    , you and your OH take care of each other 

E X


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Hi bec,

I am so sorry for your BFN.... sending you a big   
take care of your self darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A x


----------

